# east coast predators



## hardluck77 (Jan 10, 2013)

I am from powhatan va somewhat new to predator hunting and not having much luck. Have got a few greys and got yotes to respond just not come in. I have a foxpro fury n could really use some advise on sequences or methods or something to make things happen. I have read some good advise on this site so far. Thanks


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Welcome to PT! What kind of response did you get? What were they responding too?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum hardluck77


----------



## hardluck77 (Jan 10, 2013)

I was able to get several dogs to howl numerous times to the howling dogs and once or twice to female long howls. With the foxes woodpecker ,chicken in distress and once with grey fox rabbit fight. But most of th time no luck. A buddy and i are gonna try em this weekend gonna switch it up a bit n try first light on a swamp where a pack of 10-15 have been seen a few times. We were told turkey calls n maybe a decoy? All a learning curve...


----------



## hardluck77 (Jan 10, 2013)

I was able to get several dogs to howl numerous times to the howling dogs and once or twice to female long howls. With the foxes woodpecker ,chicken in distress and once with grey fox rabbit fight. But most of th time no luck. A buddy and i are gonna try em this weekend gonna switch it up a bit n try first light on a swamp where a pack of 10-15 have been seen a few times. We were told turkey calls n maybe a decoy? All a learning curve...


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to PT, enjoy the site.


----------



## wv-outdoor (Dec 31, 2011)

Welcome to the site!!


----------



## Keatts (Dec 26, 2012)

Welcome to PT.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Watch your wind. Make sure you can see anything getting downwind. Many turkey hunters call in coyote by mistake. Seems like a viable option to call one in on purpose. I am game for trying new tactics.


----------



## wv-outdoor (Dec 31, 2011)

I have yet to call in any coyotes while hunting. I have called in a few bobcats that I have killed and one my buddy killed. When I first started two years ago, I sat with the wind in my face and in the fields. After doing a lot more research this past year. I'm going to start sitting with the wind at my back and forget the fields till March. After March we are not allowed to hunt the woods but only the fields, or any openings (right-of-ways, logging roads, and etc.) in West Virginia.

I've called numerous coyotes across the river from my back porch but can't shoot them as they are on posted land. So I know I'm doing something right. Just have to be in the right place at the right time I guess. With so many small tracks of land. It's hard to be at the right place all the time here in the East.

Just have to stick with and not give up!!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

:welcome:


----------

